# Best wheels for



## ChristianR (Nov 17, 2015)

..............a 66 GTO

Pics


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Here is a good site for info on your '66: 

1966 PONTIAC GTO Information Specifications Resources Pictures

Here are several sources for Rally Wheels: 

Wheels & Hub Caps

Pontiac Rallye II Wheels | Wheel Vintiques®

Here are some Rallye wheel pics:

https://www.google.com/search?q=196...AD#imgrc=_&usg=__f8dg6EW7PqFH467Ce3hvuOYTN_8=

Hope this helps some!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The style of CRAGAR's I'm running came out in `66. 
Just sayin.....


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Love Cragars!!! Have since 1965 when I was a teen and could not afford them for my '54. But now my '68 GTO runs Cragar S/S: 14x7 in front, 15x8 in the rear, love them!!:smile2:


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

By the way, here is the link to Cragar if you're interested:

Wheels : Cragar Wheels


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If you're looking for 66 factory correct, rally 1's are a good choice; I like Cragars as well!


----------



## ChristianR (Nov 17, 2015)

05GTO said:


> If you're looking for 66 factory correct, rally 1's are a good choice; I like Cragars as well!


where can i find those, i love that wheel


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Beyond the OEM wheel, ET, American, or any number of "as cast" 5 spoke wheels that were around in the mid/late 60s. Another great choice, Ansen Sprints. The aluminium slots that many painted the inner edge of the slot in the wheel to match or off set the car color. Remember, I'm a "day 2" type guy so take it with a grain, or a lb(!), of salt...


----------



## lugnutx2 (Jul 3, 2011)

05GTO said:


> If you're looking for 66 factory correct, rally 1's are a good choice; I like Cragars as well!


Are those 15 x8 rally ones? What size tire? Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Believe the factory is 14 x 6 while the aftermarket repro's are 15 x 6.


----------



## lugnutx2 (Jul 3, 2011)

PontiacJim said:


> Believe the factory is 14 x 6 while the aftermarket repro's are 15 x 6.


Ames sells a 15x8 rally 1 with 5 BS. I was hoping to find someone with those on the rear of a 66, to see how well a 275/60 fits.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

ChristianR said:


> where can i find those, i love that wheel





lugnutx2 said:


> Are those 15 x8 rally ones? What size tire? Thanks!


The above 15x7 wheels are from Wheel Vintiques (59 Series Pontiac Rallye I) and the tires were purchased from Diamond Back Tires (225/70R15).


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

lugnutx2 said:


> Ames sells a 15x8 rally 1 with 5 BS. I was hoping to find someone with those on the rear of a 66, to see how well a 275/60 fits.


Wheel Vintiques has the 15x8 and I believe they are the supplier for most of the after market sellers,

15x8 should not be a problem for the rear of the 66, I believe Rukee has 15x10 on the back of his 65. A 275mm tire is 10.8" and the fit may be tight, but should be ok.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It just made my day to see a 'wheel' thread, and the original poster and all the guys that replied have excellent taste. No 20" ghetto hoops here! Factory Rally rims with redlines or whitewalls, (or blackwalls), Cragars, American Racing Torque thrusts, or steel with dog dish poverty caps.....hard to go wrong with any, and they all look very different (and great) on these old cars. Nothing ruins the lines and spirit of one of these classics more than huge rims with rubber -band tires.


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Oct 12, 2015)

I know mine is one year off, but I am also a Rally fan. This is one of the few wheels I have not wanted to change on a classic car. It just has the right look. That said I replaced my 14's with 15's. It seemed to fill it out better without going all ghetto. I was unsure about the RedLines but went with them anyway.


----------



## squirrelbox (Apr 25, 2015)

That is a very nice look bigfoot. Love that color of your car also.


----------



## lugnutx2 (Jul 3, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> It just made my day to see a 'wheel' thread, and the original poster and all the guys that replied have excellent taste. No 20" ghetto hoops here! Factory Rally rims with redlines or whitewalls, (or blackwalls), Cragars, American Racing Torque thrusts, or steel with dog dish poverty caps.....hard to go wrong with any, and they all look very different (and great) on these old cars. Nothing ruins the lines and spirit of one of these classics more than huge rims with rubber -band tires.


I agree!! I hate to see an old muscle car with 20" or plus dubs or worse yet hydraulics.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> It just made my day to see a 'wheel' thread, and the original poster and all the guys that replied have excellent taste. No 20" ghetto hoops here! Factory Rally rims with redlines or whitewalls, (or blackwalls), Cragars, American Racing Torque thrusts, or steel with dog dish poverty caps.....hard to go wrong with any, and they all look very different (and great) on these old cars. Nothing ruins the lines and spirit of one of these classics more than huge rims with rubber -band tires.


Agree 2X. Nothing worse than those huge wheels and awful rubber-band tires. And the claim they out handle "normal looking" tires I think is bull as my wife's car came from the factory with the huge wheels and no sidewall-tires. In the Southern Appalachians, my GTO keeps up with it easy. In clocking them both on a curvy stretch of road, the timer showed it wasn't any quicker than the GTO and sure did ride worse with more noise. :crazy:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

traded my 15's in- but I'm pretty much a bastard child


----------



## NFDMedic (May 27, 2016)

I like the old school Ansen Sprint's


----------



## matth66 (Aug 3, 2016)

Just had these made for my 66


----------



## matth66 (Aug 3, 2016)

Close up, 17x8 in front 18x9 in rear


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

15x8 Rallye IIs with 225/60-15 T/A radials and black button lugnuts on my '67.
I had to buy another one for my spare since it was a 14" steelie and wouldn't work with the disc brake conversion.


----------



## GTOKurt (Jan 28, 2017)

matth66 said:


> Close up, 17x8 in front 18x9 in rear


Can you say where you got them, and what backspace/offset you used? Also, did you have to adjust the suspension (such as new springs), or modify the wheel wells? Or do anything besides bolting the wheels on?


----------



## matth66 (Aug 3, 2016)

GTOKurt said:


> Can you say where you got them, and what backspace/offset you used? Also, did you have to adjust the suspension (such as new springs), or modify the wheel wells? Or do anything besides bolting the wheels on?




They are US mags and we had s shop do a custom back space, no cutting . I actually had put in an aftermarket spring to lift the rear from stock height. Wanted it racked. But with the taller tire I actually put the stock ones back in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

